# Questions For Kitchen Cabinet Builders



## freedhardwoods (May 11, 2008)

Are your face frames 3/4" or 13/16"?

What thickness plywood do you use in the sides, floor, and back of your boxes?

What do you use for a nail rail?

Any reasons for why you use any of the above?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

1. either one. Depends on the rough stock quality.

2. 3/4

3. yes.

weight.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

There are exceptions to every rule but basically

3/4…...on the FF…....so as to get a more uniform thickness than the SLR 13 /16 offers

ply…..3/4,,,,,,backs on uppers only (1/4 type}

nailing rail…..2 1/4


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I generally go frameless, but if there are FF's, I don't care anywhere from 11/16 -3/4 if starting with surfaced stock or thicker if starting with rough stock.

I use 3/4 for base and 5/8 for uppers. I generally use full thickness material for the backs. It costs a bit more, but offset by labor - the assembly is only 1 step - no grooves, etc. If I do go with a rail, its 4" wide.

I generally only use double sided melamine, not plywood. (Personal choice, but there are advantages to a light colored laminate surface on the interior of cabs. Also, premium plywood in a cab box drives cost up almost double especially if using prefinished).

If you're dead set on plywwod in a kitchen, I definitely would laminate the interior.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

I use 5/8" (15mm) russian birch plywood for my boxes. I used to use 3/4" baltic birch but switched a few years ago. Better quality, lighter weight, thicker veneer and the price is about the same.

I make my face frames 23/32" (18mm) thick. This is where euro style face frame hinges are at their happiest.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

The door hinges I use are made for 3/4 inch face frames.

https://www.amazon.com/Blum-Compact-Soft-close-Blumotion-Hinge-pack/dp/B00WH1XSCC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1474580138&sr=8-2&keywords=blum+soft+close+hinge


----------



## freedhardwoods (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. All the shops in my area make their cabinets the same way. I wanted to see some other methods before I start building.


----------

